# VIA Rail Canada schedule changes



## jamesontheroad (Apr 27, 2007)

Announced via e-mail this week... nothing major outside the corridor routes of Ontario Québec, apart from earlier Sunday departures for southbound services in northern Québec.



> To better meet your needs, we will soon be making minor changes to some of our train schedules.
> Unless otherwise specified, most of these changes are permanent and take effect on April 29, 2007.
> 
> To find out if these changes affect you, please read over the following details. Or, you can view the new schedules and compare them to previous ones.
> ...


----------

